# Any Golden Events or Activities in NJ?



## PeggyK (Apr 16, 2005)

Where are you located?


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

You can look on Meetup.com


----------



## goldlover (Jun 19, 2005)

Cranford, New Jersey


----------



## goldlover (Jun 19, 2005)

thanks a lot. i noticed they have a meet and greet at Best Friends on Rt. 22


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

goldlover said:


> thanks a lot. i noticed they have a meet and greet at Best Friends on Rt. 22



Try it out! I just formed my own group on there and we have our first doggy meetup on Sunday


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

I know there are a lot of Golden Retriever clubs in New Jersey. I just googled New Jersey Golden Retriever Clubs and came up with a bunch of them. In North Jersey, there is the Garden State Club. We go to their specialty every year, and it is HUGE. Clubs like that have lots of activities and opportunities to get together with other owners.


----------

